# Nor it’s gas tankless water heater will not work when it gets below about 36 degrees



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

I have a nitrite tankless , gas water heater that doesn’t work when the temperature gets below 36 degrees or so it heats water for about ten seconds then kicks off showing me a cafe 71
I changed the water inlet filter with no success. 
as far as the 71 I HAVE used a generator in the past but this started recently.. worked great for the past 6 years .. any thoughts?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Your master didn’t teach you about tankless heaters? Dude, you need to find a different outfit to work for.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

CharlieL said:


> I have a nitrite tankless , gas water heater that doesn’t work when the temperature gets below 36 degrees or so it heats water for about ten seconds then kicks off showing me a cafe 71
> I changed the water inlet filter with no success.
> as far as the 71 I HAVE used a generator in the past but this started recently.. worked great for the past 6 years .. any thoughts?


The problem with Nitrite heaters as compared with Nitrate heaters is the lack of soil fertilization and abundant chemical burning.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I didn't graduate high school yet even I am somehow more literate than this guy ^^^^ Hahaha


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm confused. Is it a Nitrite unit or a Nor It's unit? Decent brands, but quite different in how they operate. Also, is it installed at the Cafe 71? Cafés have different water requirements, you know.

Need some more info for a proper diagnosis.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

CharlieL said:


> I have a nitrite tankless , gas water heater that doesn’t work when the temperature gets below 36 degrees or so it heats water for about ten seconds then kicks off showing me a cafe 71
> I changed the water inlet filter with no success.
> as far as the 71 I HAVE used a generator in the past but this started recently.. worked great for the past 6 years .. any thoughts?



I was shown Cafe Intermezzo a few years back and love it. I have no idea what water temperature they have so I'm no help.





__





Cafe Intermezzo


Café Intermezzo embodied the essence of the 300 year-old European Coffeehouse. Step into Café Intermezzo, and you are stepping into another time, another place.



www.cafeintermezzo.com


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Pics for reference. You gotta plug it in, sweetheart.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

If that doesn’t work, then you need a 10psi gas system.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Use a simple aquarium test kit to determine your nitrite and nitrate levels, available at any pet store, then simply follow the directions on the bottle about how to adjust them. BOOM, you'll have hot water in no time.


----------



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

CharlieL said:


> I have a nitrite tankless , gas water heater that doesn’t work when the temperature gets below 36 degrees or so it heats water for about ten seconds then kicks off showing me a cafe 71
> I changed the water inlet filter with no success.
> as far as the 71 I HAVE used a generator in the past but this started recently.. worked great for the past 6 years .. any thoughts?


Ok,,ok.. spelling error , instead of nitrite I meant NORTIZ… squooosz me !


----------



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I didn't graduate high school yet even I am somehow more literate than this guy ^^^^ Hahaha


----------



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

My screen on my phone is cracked and I get a lots of misspelled words.. but hey, what about my heater ?


----------



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I'm confused. Is it a Nitrite unit or a Nor It's unit? Decent brands, but quite different in how they operate. Also, is it installed at the Cafe 71? Cafés have different water requirements, you know.
> 
> Need some more info for a proper diagnosis.


It is a NORTIZ


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

CharlieL said:


> My screen on my phone is cracked and I get a lots of misspelled words.. but hey, what about my heater ?


But hey, how about your intro? Per forum rules. How long have you been in the plumbing trade? Commercial? Residential? New Con? Licenses?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

CharlieL said:


> My screen on my phone is cracked and I get a lots of misspelled words.. but hey, what about my heater ?


You need to turn on dip switches 1,3,4 and turn off all the other ones.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

CharlieL said:


> Ok,,ok.. spelling error , instead of nitrite I meant NORTIZ… squooosz me !





CharlieL said:


> My screen on my phone is cracked and I get a lots of misspelled words.. but hey, what about my heater ?





CharlieL said:


> It is a NORTIZ


Watch out boys, he's got his husband spelling for him!

Azzwipe comments incoming!!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll warn you now before the boys get too rough with you, and only because I like your purty mouth 











You're not a plumber so you must GTFO or it will go like this, we'll make more smart azz comments about your personal life, you'll call us names, you'll get banned after more comments.

If you want to try and convince us you're a real plumber you must first fill out a nice, long, thorough introduction in the introductions thread for new members.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lastly, Noritz heaters suck!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I'll warn you now before the boys get too rough with you, and only because I like your purty mouth
> 
> View attachment 132136
> 
> ...


Gotta give him a chance. If he is a plumber, he’ll understand the ribbing. If not than, well…


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> Lastly, Noritz heaters suck!!!



He's here because their tech support is virtually nonexistent.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Did the nitrate heater turn you in to a newt?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Lastly, Noritz heaters suck!!!


This


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> He's here because their tech support is virtually nonexistent.


Virtually?? Lol you mean reality


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> He's here because their tech support is virtually nonexistent.



He's here because their tech support is nonexistent.

Fixed my post.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> He's here because their tech support is nonexistent.
> 
> Fixed my post.


It’s the little things that matter most.


----------



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

Blue2 said:


> If that doesn’t work, then you need a 10psi gas system.


So it could be my gas pressure?


Blue2 said:


> It’s the little things that matter most.


hello all master members . I did not know that I was supposed to introduce my self since I am not familiar with forums and struggle just being able to maneuver the pages.
Im a home owner with a problem with my tankless hot water heater and came here for help . I am 70 years old and have been a mechanic/welder/auto mechanic/ jack of all trades but a master of none most of my life.
I appreciate any help you can give me .. don’t worry, I’m not here to take any of your business. 
Signed: much appreciative of any help I can find.


Blue2 said:


> You need to turn on dip switches 1,3,4 and turn off all the other ones.


ok, I’ll give that a try .. I know not to switch them under load.. 
hopefully your not bs’ing me and it will self destruct. So far your info is the only positive feedback I have gotten


----------



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

Blue2 said:


> If that doesn’t work, then you need a 10psi gas system.


Ok, I’ll make sure my regulator is working properly.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

CharlieL said:


> Ok, I’ll make sure my regulator is working properly.


The only good advice you will get here is to call a licensed plumber. Depending on your water quality and maintenance, my guess, and this is just a guess, you may be looking at a sizable bill. I could, hopefully, be wrong.

I’ll give you a bit, but I will have to ban you.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

If you’re not sure what you’re doing or how to fix your issue, you should call/hire a lic’ed pro.
When there is a problem with my truck I go to a mechanic, when my hair gets long I pay a barber to cut it, when it burns when I pee, I go to my Doctor, he goes on about using condoms blah blah blah… that not the point,
The point is if your problem isn’t simple fix call and pay a pro.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

CharlieL said:


> So it could be my gas pressure?
> 
> hello all master members . I did not know that I was supposed to introduce my self since I am not familiar with forums and struggle just being able to maneuver the pages.
> Im a home owner with a problem with my tankless hot water heater and came here for help . I am 70 years old and have been a mechanic/welder/auto mechanic/ jack of all trades but a master of none most of my life.
> ...



We may or may not be bs'ing you. If you hired me I definitely would not be bs'ing you. 

And you *are* taking business from us, you are asking us for help to avoid hiring a plumber. See the problem?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

CharlieL said:


> So it could be my gas pressure?
> 
> hello all master members . I did not know that I was supposed to introduce my self since I am not familiar with forums and struggle just being able to maneuver the pages.
> Im a home owner with a problem with my tankless hot water heater and came here for help . I am 70 years old and have been a mechanic/welder/auto mechanic/ jack of all trades but a master of none most of my life.
> ...


Ok guilt got the better of me. Don’t touch dip switches 5 & 6. This will initiate the self destruct mode as well as publish your browser history to the internet.


----------



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

Blue2 said:


> Ok guilt got the better of me. Don’t touch dip switches 5 & 6. This will initiate the self destruct mode as well as publish your browser history to the internet.


Thanks for your honesty, I haven’t been back up there since it’s warmed up and it works fine when it’s hot..
I’ll probably get someone to look at it since I’m at a loss.
honestly tho, I’ll miss our morning harassment messages from you all..
btw.. the other thing is how do I find someone that I can trust to work on this thing.. is there a directory of people available?
east of Houston


----------



## CharlieL (11 mo ago)

CharlieL said:


> Thanks for your honesty, I haven’t been back up there since it’s warmed up and it works fine when it’s hot..
> I’ll probably get someone to look at it since I’m at a loss.
> honestly tho, I’ll miss our morning harassment messages from you all..
> btw.. the other thing is how do I find someone that I can trust to work on this thing.. is there a directory of people available?
> east of Houston


I m not a plumber or a plumbers son, but I can fill the hole till the plumber come!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

CharlieL said:


> btw.. the other thing is how do I find someone that I can trust to work on this thing.. is there a directory of people available?
> east of Houston


How did you make it to the age of 70?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

CharlieL said:


> Thanks for your honesty, I haven’t been back up there since it’s warmed up and it works fine when it’s hot..
> I’ll probably get someone to look at it since I’m at a loss.
> honestly tho, I’ll miss our morning harassment messages from you all..
> btw.. the other thing is how do I find someone that I can trust to work on this thing.. is there a directory of people available?
> east of Houston



Everybody needs a good accountant. And a good mechanic. And a good dentist. And a good attorney, banker, primary gp, etc, etc. AND A GOOD PLUMBER. For life. 

No excuse to not have a good plumber. 


However, are there any Houston based plumbers here that could help ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Everybody needs a good accountant. And a good mechanic. And a good dentist. And a good attorney, banker, primary gp, etc, etc. AND A GOOD PLUMBER. For life.
> 
> No excuse to not have a good plumber.
> 
> ...


And customers who trust you enough to give a referral for something else. That’s trust.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> And customers who trust you enough to give a referral for something else.



I now have 11 employees (5 licensed, 4 of are master) busy as all get out trying to keep up with demand and zero advertising. All referral/ repeat customers. Yes, I sponsor some school sports and used Google ad words a couple of times last year. But still. Repeat/ referral is awesome. Next week is totally full. All non repeat customers will be turned away. 

Even better is all of my plumbers have returned to work for me after trying their own company or other companies. And another called this week, his company failed. 

Love this trade.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Train them well enough they could go out on their own, treat them well enough that they don't want to. 


This is how my master built our company to what it is today.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

CharlieL said:


> Thanks for your honesty, I haven’t been back up there since it’s warmed up and it works fine when it’s hot..
> I’ll probably get someone to look at it since I’m at a loss.
> honestly tho, I’ll miss our morning harassment messages from you all..
> btw.. the other thing is how do I find someone that I can trust to work on this thing.. is there a directory of people available?
> east of Houston


Go to Noritz website and they will most likely have certified dealers or technicians in your area


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

CharlieL said:


> Thanks for your honesty, I haven’t been back up there since it’s warmed up and it works fine when it’s hot..
> I’ll probably get someone to look at it since I’m at a loss.
> honestly tho, I’ll miss our morning harassment messages from you all..
> btw.. the other thing is how do I find someone that I can trust to work on this thing.. is there a directory of people available?
> east of Houston



MacPlumb is near you. Maybe He'll come by and have a look at it for you.

On a serious note, you don't want to tinker with a gas tankless W/H if you don't know what you are doing. These guys {including me} like to haze home-owners and hacks alike who wander through the door looking for free advice.

Gas, especially LP {propane} isn't something to fool with. Regardless of who does the work, remember this: when ever any gas piping, or components in a gas line are altered, repaired, installed or serviced, the plumber should perform a leak test afterwards. For example, he'll use leak detection fluid {soapy water} to test all the joints when he's done.


----------

